
Maple shuts down - maz29
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/08/maple-shuts-down/
======
Tomte
I was shortly afraid this was about the computer algebra system.

Luckily, it's a food startup nobody has ever heard of.

~~~
johnhenry
I don't agree with the characterization "Luckily, it's a food startup nobody
has ever heard of." because they are people who's lives matter, yet I had
similar thoughts about the CAS and am glad that it still continues to be
developed.

